# [Oblivion] Wie komme ich an den Staub von einem Irrlicht?



## Fiffi1984 (8. April 2006)

Servus! Beim Schrein von Azura soll ich doch den Staub eines irrlichts oder sowas in der Art opfern.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich da rankomme?
Ich raffs net...


----------



## Filzlaus (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie komme ich an den Staub von einem Irrlicht?*

Töte ein Irrlicht, geht am besten mit starker Magie. Irrlichter sind im Norden in der Wildnis oder in Höhlen anzutreffen. Der Staub zählt als alchimistische Zutat. Vorsicht bei der Jagd, denn die Viecher entziehen dir Attribute wenn du zu nahe kommst und heilen sich damit!

Außerdem rutscht der Staub nach dem Tod total schnell weg, musst dich also beeilen, ihn zu erhaschen


----------



## Fiffi1984 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie komme ich an den Staub von einem Irrlicht?*



			
				Filzlaus am 08.04.2006 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Töte ein Irrlicht, geht am besten mit starker Magie. Irrlichter sind im Norden in der Wildnis oder in Höhlen anzutreffen. Der Staub zählt als alchimistische Zutat. Vorsicht bei der Jagd, denn die Viecher entziehen dir Attribute wenn du zu nahe kommst und heilen sich damit!
> 
> Außerdem rutscht der Staub nach dem Tod total schnell weg, musst dich also beeilen, ihn zu erhaschen




Hab das schon probiert, aber das Viehch macht mich total schnell platt. Was für ne Magie soll ich denn nehmen?


----------



## butt3rkeks (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie komme ich an den Staub von einem Irrlicht?*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 08.04.2006 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Filzlaus am 08.04.2006 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welches Level bist du ? O.o


----------



## Natschlaus (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie komme ich an den Staub von einem Irrlicht?*



			
				butt3rkeks am 08.04.2006 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 08.04.2006 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwelche Magie, pass nur auf das du immer weit weg von dem Ding bist, da es dich sonst schnell fertig macht. Sollte dann eigentl. kein Problem sein.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Psycho-Patee (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie komme ich an den Staub von einem Irrlicht?*

Kannst du auch in der Hauptstadt kaufen. Müsste bei Rindis sein, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. HAb das damals auch nicht geschafft, so ein Irrlicht zu erlegen.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie komme ich an den Staub von einem Irrlicht?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 08.04.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du auch in der Hauptstadt kaufen. Müsste bei Rindis sein, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. HAb das damals auch nicht geschafft, so ein Irrlicht zu erlegen.


In der Magiergilde von Bruma hab ich gerade eins für gratis einstecken können


----------



## HanFred (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie komme ich an den Staub von einem Irrlicht?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 08.04.2006 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Psycho-Patee am 08.04.2006 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, so'n zeug liegt auch rum wie alles andere auch... nur seltener.  
silber istgenerell nciht schlecht gegen geisterwesen und ich glaube irrlichter mögen auch keine schockzauber. aber ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. ich hatte hilfe von den leuten beim schrein, die gingen zwar mehrmals k.o., gestorben ist aber keiner davon, hehe.


----------



## Ice-ms (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie komme ich an den Staub von einem Irrlicht?*

hallo,
Ich muss gerade für einen der Magiergilde Nierenwurze sammeln.
Wurde zu einem kleinen See geschickt, an dem ich auch gleich 2 stück gefunden habe. Das wars aber auch. Gibt es dort keine mehr,wenn ja wo bekomme ich die anderen her? Wenn es dort noch welche gibt, In der nähe vom See oder eher weiter weg. etwas weiter südlich vom See ist ja so ein friedhof...

Wäre dankbar wenn mir einer helfen könnte.
Achja, wo finde ich denn Aschensalz und Graberde?

EDIT: Der see ist am Schattenlaub-Dickicht
Der Mann hat soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann etwas mit Forsts gesgat...


----------



## HanFred (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wie komme ich an den Staub von einem Irrlicht?*



			
				Ice-ms am 08.04.2006 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> Ich muss gerade für einen der Magiergilde Nierenwurze sammeln.
> Wurde zu einem kleinen See geschickt, an dem ich auch gleich 2 stück gefunden habe. Das wars aber auch. Gibt es dort keine mehr,wenn ja wo bekomme ich die anderen her? Wenn es dort noch welche gibt, In der nähe vom See oder eher weiter weg. etwas weiter südlich vom See ist ja so ein friedhof...
> 
> ...


überall in wassernähe, wo's sandig ist. meistens hinter felsen versteckt.
bei mir waren an diesem see glaube ich vier stück.
unter oder bei brücken würde ich gucken und wirklich überall am rande der gewässer entlanggehen.


----------



## Ice-ms (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wie komme ich an den Staub von einem Irrlicht?*



			
				HanFred am 08.04.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ice-ms am 08.04.2006 20:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke habs gefunden   
Weiss einer wo ich  Aschensalz und Graberde finden kann?


----------

